# Big Thanks to James.. Ti22



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Just a short write up from a couple of weeks back, James was good enough to offer some advice and a loan of his pot of Pro Purple Haze for me to have a try of since I use the normal version on mine.

In Brief I ran the G220 over the car and then used Lusso Revitalising Cream with the G220 followed by the DoDo Juice.



















Quite a difference in consistancy between the two products, you could certainly tell that the Pro version has a lot more Wax mixed into it.

Standard on the left Pro on the right.










Washed ready for starting...










As you see no room in the garage for this so I'm party outside or in full sun at times...










I get on with the small pads here better than the larger sies even though it does take slightly longer...



















Here's the finished results...



















Very similar to apply to the original version but it has quite a different consistancy, should have a longer lifespan to it and as always this stuff gives a great finish for a budget wax.
































































How's that :thumb:



















And rude not to 




























Well worth a try I feel if anyone is tempted... as said a massive thanks to James for the help, guidence and advice on the car and the loan of the wax which I did take back :lol:

Thanks
Simon


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice looking car and good results. I didn't even know there was a pro version of the wax. Is it available to the public?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep.

Daz.


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes not sure how long it's been about it was the first I heard about it too.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Very Very nice work!!!!

Nice Scooby too!!!!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the thread Simon, damn your car is looking good!

PH Pro has been out for a while now.. like regular PH, but lasts longer!

The Dodo also does Blue Velvet Pro if BV is more your thing!

James


----------



## Richy B (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking great Si... Wish the 22B looked that good, but its seriously dusty sat in the shed at the moment!


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Richy B said:


> Looking great Si... Wish the 22B looked that good, but its seriously dusty sat in the shed at the moment!


Clean under the dust Richy.... when you catch up after all the building things will soon get back together there buddy.


----------



## GAZ77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking stunning as always Si, you sure do know how to treat her!


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

GAZ77 said:


> Looking stunning as always Si, you sure do know how to treat her!


There's a blast from the past !! how are you Gazz it's been a few years bud !


----------



## GAZ77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol! I'm good thanks mate, running a Leon now, in fact just had my roof wrapped on it my James myself! Top bloke!


----------

